# PM ME FOR KIK IF YOU WANT SUPPORT 24/7



## i_feel_trapped (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I want everyone to know if you need anything you can PM and if you want to talk on kik, ill give it to you there. Even if you're stumbling upon this post in a few years, ill still be checking my inbox so feel free to PM me. I know what it's like to have no one to talk to when times get rough. I always respond and can help you as much as I can. Good luck everyone, you aren't alone. If it makes you feel any better, sometime my mind gets so overwhelmed and my anxiety gets so bad that it feels like I completely disappear and I forget where I am.

If this isn't aloud you can take this down.


----------

